# LFTS 11/6/2021



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Let's get the rut hunt 2021 started, hunting partner said they were moving Thursday and Friday. Good luck to everyone


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Go get em and good luck LFTS’ers.. on the sidelines until Monday. Livin through you guys today.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Checking in headed out the door in a few. Should be a great day. Good luck all.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I’m in. Second sit of the year.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I’m in, St Clair county behind the house. Only a short sit then off to chase pheasants with some family. GL and be safe all!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

In the stand. Dad and I are back on the new farm. First cold clear morning hunt for me this year and first sit in this stand. Feeling good about that combination. 

Let the best Saturday of the season begin!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m out. Let’s see what the day brings. Already one of my best seasons ever. Looking to fill tag number two for the first time.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m in. Not late today. Dead calm here in Hillsdale other than the whooshing of 3 150 ‘ long windmill blades in my neighbors cornfield. With zero wind I’m not sure how and why their turning that fast. Anyways surprisingly slow slow day yesterday. New day here I’m ready. 
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in and ready...last morning sit for me until next weekend. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Seems like it could be a good morning.. Love to go but last night I went grocery shopping and looked around the store and realized I'm late getting the Christmas decorations out.. Been up since five sipping on egg nog untangling lights. Gotta put together the new nativity scene.

Hard to believe seems like bow season just started now it's almost Christmas.. This evening ill probably start caroling..

Good luck fellas and Tis the season


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Up in a tree in SE Ohio public land. Wife and good friend are also in this chunk. Saw a 15-16 inch wide 6pt near the parking area, he crossed to the wrong side of the road.


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Out and in down the road from the house on some public.
I saw just does yesterday and im hoping that changes today with all of the fresh scrapes.
Good luck all and short blood trails.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Got the call last night form a buddy an hour and a half away that he shot a good one. Made the drive and we looked last night. Blood was good till it wasn’t about 130 yards later. Backed out and going after him at first light today. Don’t feel great about it but fingers crossed🤞🏻good luck to the hunters out there this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out in Sanilac. This south wind is keeping out of my favorite rut stand. Will see what the morning brings . Good luck all.


----------



## EricksHunt (May 22, 2019)

Out on some public land in Gladwin, got up too late yesterday to hunt the afternoon. Seen a lot of deer, already had an ash hole blow their horn down the road so im going to see how today goes. Good luck everyone be safe out there!


“All men die, few ever really live” - RA DMFD


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in, Barry county. I’ve got a scent trail trap laid down for all these bucks that tend to frequent the field corner 200 yds from my stand. Don’t think I bumped any deer putting the trail down so I hope it works. There must be a dozen fresh scrapes along that field edge and I ran the trail through all of them! Hope it works and puts a bruiser 20 yds in front of me this morning! Good luck!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m in until 11 then I need to head home to do some yard work. Hoping to be back out this evening if I don’t punch my tag in the AM. Good luck everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

What an absolute blessing it is to be in a tree this morning. God is good!

Checking in from Lake Co. Public. Set up on the downwind side of a bedding area hoping to catch a big ol boy sniffing around. Let’s see some hero shots today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Also shout out to all the weekend warriors like me. Today is our day!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Well it didn't take long for my wife to run an arrow into one. Her information is sketchy at best so we will give it time. "Was a buck, looked big, I think I hit it good, happened fast". 

Deer was definitely quartering away do that is good, sh shoots 40lb and smaller fixed broadheads, same broadhead my son blew through his buck with.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Damm! Had to get rid of the morning coffee while in my elevated blind. I look out the side window first to make sure no deer are around. Then open the door and start pissing to the ground down below and I look up and there is an 8 pointer watching me. He starts walking behind this big thicket so I grab my crossbow. I could see his outline but there was lot of brush in the way. I should of got the crossbow up and sighted because he turned around and took a couple of steps back where he came from and stopped in a tiny opening but I wasn’t ready to shoot. A couple of seconds later he was heading away and covered by brush. He must of been in the corn when I looked earlier. Hard seeing these 8 pointer during daytime, but getting them on camera at night.


----------



## ArgomanHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

Good 7pt 1st arrow released on a buck in 23 years on my own property!!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Feels like a beautiful morning to follow a blood trail.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hunting the playground today, I guess.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

SLOW for me! 4 slicks so far. Passed one that may have been 1.5 but wasn’t very big. Maybe some “lockdown” situation going on. But surprised the small bucks aren’t cruising! Congrats/good luck to those who have shot. Waiting for pics!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Double d's said:


> Crazy hunt last evening south of Dexter. Four bucks joined in chasing a doe in the creek bottom. This guy eventually gave me a 15 yrd hard quartering away shot. The g-5 tipped arrow
> passed thru clipping the heart making it a short recovery.
> Two things I’m really liking the last couple years, lighted nocks and scent lok.


Congrats


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

1 doe and 1 spike so far. Probably giving it another hour and im out. Come on big deer its time to come out and play.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

ArgomanHunter said:


> View attachment 796980
> Good 7pt 1st arrow released on a buck in 23 years on my own property!!


Great morning to fill a tag. Can’t wait to see it! Hope he didn’t go far.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Slow here in northern Macomb. Few doe and a button. Damn, was expecting more action.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ArgomanHunter said:


> View attachment 796980
> Good 7pt 1st arrow released on a buck in 23 years on my own property!!


Awesome! No better feeling. Congrats


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Sitting home crying today…found out a 160” 14pt ran from my woods, across the road and got shot.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings this morning. Could be due to the trees painted red on the trail Im hunting. Lead to a brush blind 40 yards away in the spot I was going to set up on opening day. Looks like this spot is fried!
Spot 3 this afternoon...
<----<<<


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I'm just north of you and my sightings with both cameras and in person have went way down the last several days. Last Novemeber I didn't see an antler for the first week of November. Even on here the older buck killings have slowed down last few days. I think I'm gonna start my rutcation earlier or later next year. Just too many bucks locked down.


I've always got that "big ones are locked down" feeling when hunting the second week of November , like 8th through the first week of gun season. Go from Incredible hunting to absolutely dead sometimes. I've questioned if my hunting pressure finally catches up to certain properties and it could be part of it . But most of my actual visual encounters of big ones in tow of a doe have been right at the end of October - first week of November. I started wondering if some of the biggest are just exhausted and laying low sometimes / some days after that first week of November. Regardless I've killed probably the least amount of my bow bucks in that second week of November despite such high anticipation.


----------



## ArgomanHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

Watched him drop!!! Private/public Oakland county.. I border state land


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Active as hell here 75 yards away - 16 does and fawns moving through in family groups. No sign of horns following though there was a fight downwind. Had a button at 45 but I think he knew something was up and turned without giving a chance.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Living through y’all today while at work. Congrats to those who have connected. I will be out all day tomorrow and Monday. My two favorite days..the 7th and 8th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

ArgomanHunter said:


> Watched him drop!!! Private/public Oakland county.. I border state land
> View attachment 796986


 Nice buck and excellent shot!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a bad morning. Nothing now since about 845 tho. First hour of shooting light was pretty eventful, nothing in range I wanted to shoot but not complaining for selp public. Trying to hold out until noon but this weather is too nice and I keep nodding off.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Slow morning out here. 3 does and that’s been it. Neighbor/buddy saw one spike and one other buddy didn’t see anything. Dead calm 27 degrees this morning weather is perfect just nothing going on.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Been a tough week. Tough pass for me.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

6 does and a fork horn.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats. 



WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Seems like I have a hot doe over here. And at least 1 grunter in the thicket.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Had a 7 pt chase a doe through at 830 then nothing. Was pulling SDcards around 11am and came across a deer laying near my camera. Drove down to neighbors. Said He had shot a doe and hit a limb. He was able to just about drive right to her. Hit her in the neck. I Will be back out tonight.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Dnf milling around for 20 mins, great dekes but hate having to be so still. Finally they see me twitch and come to investigate. Light stomping for 10 mins. closer and closer. Then she circles downwind and comes to 5 yds, more light stomping. Maybe thermals helped she should have got me. At least I was sitting wo holding the bow. Pretend sleep for 10 more mins. Finally they move off wo blowing even. I shouldda shot momma when I could have, lol.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

ArgomanHunter said:


> Watched him drop!!! Private/public Oakland county.. I border state land
> View attachment 796986


Darn right! Nice one!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002


Good eats! Nice one!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Airoh said:


> Buck down. After waking up this guy he helped track their deer through the alders.
> View attachment 796999
> 
> View attachment 797000
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Got some cell cam pics and the corn is coming down on the main farm. About time! Im excited for the next few days to say the least!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Airoh said:


> Buck down. After waking up this guy he helped track their deer through the alders.
> View attachment 796999
> 
> View attachment 797000
> ...


That’s awesome. Congrats Airoh nicely done. Bet the little guy was excited.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002


Nice doe WMU congrats.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

riverman said:


> No it doesn’t. Daylight should come before 8am


Ugh why? Cars have headlights. I'd be cool with sunrise after 8 all year and keep pushing sunset later.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Airoh said:


> Buck down. After waking up this guy he helped track their deer through the alders.
> View attachment 796999
> 
> View attachment 797000
> ...





I don't think pics of a 200"er would be better than the set of pics you have there. Great job.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

A hot doe came by with a young buck hot on her tail at 8:15. 30 minutes later I had a 6 point and a spike come in and both worked over my licking branch at 17 yards. Still getting trail cam pics at night of the older bucks but can’t seem to see them during shooting hours.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ArgomanHunter said:


> Watched him drop!!! Private/public Oakland county.. I border state land
> View attachment 796986


Congrats on a fine buck and one that you'll always remember. Taking a buck off your own dirt is as good as it gets. Enjoy the ride🙂


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002


Congrats! Looks like a big old girl.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Airoh said:


> Buck down. After waking up this guy he helped track their deer through the alders.
> View attachment 796999
> 
> View attachment 797000
> ...


Totally awesome! Very nice buck and sharing it with your boy has to be a great day for both of you. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, finally joining LfTS. Wanted to be out all day today but couldn’t make it till mid day. Thick crossing area between alfalfa and WW. Shelter belt bedding area in front of me about 150 yards. Had just got up the tree at 1:45 and had a shooter hang up at about 65 yards. Bow was hanging and I couldn’t move to get it. He never got closer, but didn’t seem spooked either. Worked off to my northwest and eventually crossed the alfalfa field. Was told lots of small bucks and one good one were working the edges of this alfalfa field yesterday afternoon. We shall see.

good luck all!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Had a good wind for this stand today.










Camera tells me a lot of different deer are using this scrape…










Pretty thick and nasty behind the stand. Will try here again tonight.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Baybum said:


> Ugh why? Cars have headlights. I'd be cool with sunrise after 8 all year and keep pushing sunset later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I can't hunt evenings this year so I am a proponent of going back to standard time as it gives me an extra hour in the morning to hunt


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

bowhunter426 said:


> I can't hunt evenings this year so I am a proponent of going back to standard time as it gives me an extra hour in the morning to hunt


the earlier sunset let's me get out easier and not be rushed to make it to work.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Been out for about an hour. Lots of fresh scrapes









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just strapped in on Livingston public.
Wind is perfect for this stand.
My scrape line hasn't seen much action except one closest to me. I'm pretty close to bedding so might catch them coming out tonight. 
Good luck!


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

Q


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Back at it for the rest of the day. 
Saw 16 deer this morning but only one buck and he was small.
Just need one to cooperate this afternoon. 
Congrats to everyone who filled a tag today.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another spike. Where are all the big boys?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Best buck kill this season right there. Congrats to your Dad. Awesome buck.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Super cool! Gongrats to the old feller!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


That's awesome!
Congratulations to him!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back at it. Would it be too much to ask for this guy to walk back by this camera before dark?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Very cool....congrats!!!


----------



## brownty1 (Mar 31, 2012)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


never seen anything like that left brow tine, what an absolutely awesome buck, congrats to your dad!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Great deer. He literally didn't know what hit him. That one brow tine is something else.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Congrats to your dad that is an amazing buck! His left brow tine looks like it got bent over. Super nice buck. Happy for your dad.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002


Congratulations, nice looking doe.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


What a great buck. Congratulations to your dad Happy you could share in it with him.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Awesome moment to be able to share with your Dad. Tell him congratulations!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002


Congrats! Real nice doe.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in, in a low impact stand. Back to lucky #13 tomorrow, thinking of a all day sit.pulled card today had a new big 10pt, a tall and tight 8pt working my mock scrape and dripper.and a new unicorn buck. Good luck.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

First time taking my 8 year old out for a hunt. Usually I wouldn’t be a big fan of the wind we have here in St.Clair but it does conceal all the noises mr. fidgety mc.fidget face makes.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


That's awesome, tell your dad congratulations.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Airoh said:


> Buck down. After waking up this guy he helped track their deer through the alders.
> View attachment 796999
> 
> View attachment 797000
> ...


Great pictures of you two, well done!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Settled on n for the afternoon...1 of my giants was on cam here at 1045 this morning...big bucks are showing up on every camera here in the WESTERN UP. 57 degrees is the only bad part of today! Good luck hunters.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

just had this little 6 hanging around for the last half hour. Deer been moving ever since I got up. Great afternoon to be in the woods! I just need Mr. Big to come back.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...



😯 What a buck!! Congrats to him. Glad you could share it with him. Wish my dad still hunted.. 

Congrats to all that scored ! Wish I were out. Who has to watch a 13 yr old ??!! Guess I do 😤😤

Looking forward to all the pics later. Shoot straight and good luck gents and ladies !

Oh and all ya's in tree's enjoy the view even know the winds rocking. What I would give just to be 20+' up just for 1 wk in November. Soak it in gentleman


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m back up. Congrats to everyone who punched a tag, and good luck to those looking to do the same tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Wow...congrats Dad


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

In a tower blind in Lenawee co, micro food plot abs bedding all around. It only takes 1!!! GL everyone!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Congrats on a awesome buck.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Still out and hanging for the afternoon for the all day - was pinned by the hot doe until she moved off recently - figured might as well stay up at this point. DnF show continues- 6 shooter does at 40+ But only thing that came in range was a tiny fawn - gave him a pass. Seen more deer today than while hunting all last season. Also picked out the trees for future sits that will mean the main corridor is in range.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in Minnesota and it's 65 degrees glad I'm not hunting here. Another 5 hours in the truck today. Back up at 0400 for the last 9 hours to camp. I was in the UP and got this picture. Good thing I wasn't home when I got it. I was a little fired up to say the least. Turned out to be my neighbor helping his grandson track a wounded doe. Lesson learned call before crossing property lines......


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Huntahalic said:


> I'm in Minnesota and it's 65 degrees glad I'm not hunting here. Another 5 hours in the truck today. Back up at 0400 for the last 9 hours to camp. I was in the UP and got this picture. Good thing I wasn't home when I got it. I was a little fired up to say the least. Turned out to be my neighbor helping his grandson track a wounded doe. Lesson learned call before crossing property lines......
> View attachment 797060


Good luck in the big woods and safe travels!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you both!! Hell of a buck!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Whoa! That’s a tremendous buck! Cool you could be with him.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


That's a big and gnarly buck!! Congrats to him!! Really awesome!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...



Whoa that’s a heck of a buck, Congrats to dad on a stud of a buck !
Flight


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We are both back in our trees looking for the big one. LOL I think my dad got the big one. Also I am alway curious where deer are taken. This was a Lapeer county buck

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Didn't make it out this morning, but feels good to be sitting the edge of this hayfield now.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Wowza!! Great buck. Congrats to Dad!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

So after 7 hrs so far on stand today I have hit the Michigan grand slam. 1 pt. 2pt. 3pt. And 4.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been chilling in the climber for a hour now, about 45 minutes ago I watch a tank of a buck cross a winter wheat field into our neighbors woods. Lots of fresh sign here so let’s see what happens!
Flight


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally in the tree and waiting, helped my dad get his stuff around so he can finally get out for the first time this year. I’m sitting a spot I never have on the farm, there is doe bedding all along in front of me with a field to the south. Really more of an experimental sit tonight for me, my dad will be in the woods with a higher chance of seeing deer. About to turn on the Spartan game and wait for sunset. Go Green!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just had a buck running a doe just behind me and then another buck chase them both..somebody needs to come back lol


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just saw a buck running a doe through this bottom. C'mon Righty...


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Double d's said:


> Crazy hunt last evening south of Dexter. Four bucks joined in chasing a doe in the creek bottom. This guy eventually gave me a 15 yrd hard quartering away shot. The g-5 tipped arrow
> passed thru clipping the heart making it a short recovery.
> Two things I’m really liking the last couple years, lighted nocks and scent lok.





ArgomanHunter said:


> Watched him drop!!! Private/public Oakland county.. I border state land
> View attachment 796986





WMU05 said:


> I was right, it was a good morning to follow a blood trail! A short one too. She picked me off in the tree and blew at me twice. Her curiosity was her undoing.
> View attachment 797002





Airoh said:


> Buck down. After waking up this guy he helped track their deer through the alders.
> View attachment 796999
> 
> View attachment 797000
> ...





G5monotech said:


> My dad text me and said he missed the 10 point. Said after the shot he just walked off like nothing happened. Well he double lunged him and it was a 16 point. He has waited 76 years for a buck like this. Great being able to share this moment with him!!
> View attachment 797043
> View attachment 797044
> 
> ...


Congrats everyone, some fine shooting today!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Good start to my hunt. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Round 2


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Chriss83 said:


> So after 7 hrs so far on stand today I have hit the Michigan grand slam. 1 pt. 2pt. 3pt. And 4.


Nice poker hand…straight flush


----------



## tgood1981 (Nov 6, 2021)

The wind is awful......right direction but awful


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Been covered in deer all day, can't keep up to LFTS! Hit a branch and missed a nice 10pt this morning. Took a nap in the truck for two hours, jumped a giant 4pt on the way back out. Up to 8 bucks for the day and lost count on DnF. Deer are in a hurry this afternoon in Montcalm county.
Meanwhile back at home!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Up in spot 3 since 3.00. Sketchy service. NeLP. Same spot I killed my last 2 bucks up here. 
Congrats on all the nice deer today.
<----<<<


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

xebadir said:


> Still out and hanging for the afternoon for the all day - was pinned by the hot doe until she moved off recently - figured might as well stay up at this point. DnF show continues- 6 shooter does at 40+ But only thing that came in range was a tiny fawn - gave him a pass. Seen more deer today than while hunting all last season. Also picked out the trees for future sits that will mean the main corridor is in range.


Any reason you didn't already move to one of those trees? If I find that I am off the mark I move.

Good luck


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

I have a Little BB bedded down about 35 yards from me and 3 nice Tom's just walked on by at 10 yards. I was soooo tempted to shoot.


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Checking in from the CAAC swim meet. I had a fun and eventful morning sit in my tree stand in Eaton County. I was on stand well before light and saw a small buck and 2 does working the field. Eventually, they move on... As I am on stand about 10 am I can hear branches breaking in the woods, so I figure there has got to be a buck chasing in the woods. About 10 am here they come a nice buck chasing 2 doe. They go right under my stand and into the field. I grunt and try to get him to stop to no avail. Disappointed in him not stopping I ponder the odds of hunting later. I have passed many smaller bucks on this farm and have really been hoping for a mature deer. I know the rut is on and decide to sit it out a bit longer. I had to be at the swim meet at 1pm to watch my girls swim and to sell heat sheets. 

So at 10.20 am I hear noise and look over my shoulder to see a buck chasing s doe into the fence row I was sitting in. I quickly grab the bow off the hanger and get pointed towards the nice buck standing in the fence row 30 yards away. I am waiting for him to take a few steps into the field...cross bow at the ready and safety off, come on take those steps. Now here is where it got weird, I start hearing ANOTHER buck in the woods grunting and close. I don't want to move much and screw it up but I also need to know what was grunting. So I sneak a slight head turn and glance at the other buck and he is decent 7 point or so. Probably a 2.5 yr old. As I look back at deer in fence row and he is pissed at the other buck now in the field. The deer lays back his ears, bristles the hair in his neck and turns to posture towards the intruder. At this point, I got no idea where the doe is that started all the drama cause I got 2 bucks to keep track of. As he moves closer to the intruder for a fight, he is working right to me... well at about 15 yards I let the rage fly. It was a quartering to me shot but I did not want to wait any longer and risk something going awry.

8 point. 1 broken brow tine. 175 pounds gutted. He felt like 200 lb trying to do the solo load job into the truck bed. Thanks to a jet sled and s 2x8 I got him loaded

After calming down and getting down from the tree. Good blood at shot location and found half the bolt that broke. Well a short track job later and I was able to put my hands on nic







e eato co beast. It is been the best deer I have seen so far this year. Gotta love the rut. Long periods of boredom with intense moments of excitement

Good luck to those still on stand.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

And again at home! Both cams are in front of stands!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

60 degrees here in Spalding twp. Sunscreen applied and button and momma strolled past allready. Good luck and welcome back to summer


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

bowhunter426 said:


> Any reason you didn't already move to one of those trees? If I find that I am off the mark I move.
> 
> Good luck


Wanted to but have had deer at 50-75 yards since daybreak. Wind also isn’t good for those trees as it’ll blow directly into bedding - I’m on a corner which makes it work sorta. Needed more west in it than we got. Never hunted this spot before so it’s been informative.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

We waited 4 hours on the wife's buck. I found where he had stopped 50 yards from where she had shot him after a 2 hour wait. Steady drops of blood and a couple pools so we waited 4 to follow any further. He headed straight down a large hill with steady blood after resuming the track. Found a bed and got real worried but we knew we didn't jump him because of the location and visibility. He stumbled another 50 yds from the bed and was stiff when we found him.

Glad we waited and I'm really happy she scored on a nice buck. It's her biggest bow buck and second biggest overall. Shes been letting me hunt while she did the kids stuff for about 10-12 years. Now the kids are older and she back at it. 

We skinned and quartered it and now my buddy and I are back in our stands while she debones her buck. 

PS
I have horrible service tonight and I hope this goes through. I'll catch up later and congratulations to all that scored.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

watching a trail going to a winter wheat field. I’ve killed a couple nice bucks here.
Congrats to all the successful hunters so far today.
Good luck to the rest of ya’s.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

On Target said:


> shut. Are moving here. Had a 1 horn 3 point cross the hayfield at 4:10, and just let one fly at a pretty good buck behind me. I'm praying for a good shot. My track record isn't the greatest on big ones. The fever takes over. The exit looked decent a couple inches behind shoulder from what I can tell. I'm praying worst case I got liver and 1 lung. Staying in stand until dark.


🤞🤞🤞 Good luck!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

2nd sit of my rutcation. Windy and warm in wellston. Not liking the weather for the next few days.


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

A little late, but too good of pic from this mornings stand to not share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Spike came in and pinballed a doe and a fawn. Soft grunting the entire time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I hate to admit this. But maybe it’ll help someone.
I had to watch this buck walk through two shooting lanes because I forgot to put my release on.
Don’t be that guy.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Van buren county, nice weather just waiting on the deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Just had a 3 1/2 yr old hang outa range 25 minutes eating before walking off into the wind. Time enough to come back tonight, I hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

rockafed said:


> Checking in from the CAAC swim meet. I had a fun and eventful morning sit in my tree stand in Eaton County. I was on stand well before light and saw a small buck and 2 does working the field. Eventually, they move on... As I am on stand about 10 am I can hear branches breaking in the woods, so I figure there has got to be a buck chasing in the woods. About 10 am here they come a nice buck chasing 2 doe. They go right under my stand and into the field. I grunt and try to get him to stop to no avail. Disappointed in him not stopping I ponder the odds of hunting later. I have passed many smaller bucks on this farm and have really been hoping for a mature deer. I know the rut is on and decide to sit it out a bit longer. I had to be at the swim meet at 1pm to watch my girls swim and to sell heat sheets.
> 
> So at 10.20 am I hear noise and look over my shoulder to see a buck chasing s doe into the fence row I was sitting in. I quickly grab the bow off the hanger and get pointed towards the nice buck standing in the fence row 30 yards away. I am waiting for him to take a few steps into the field...cross bow at the ready and safety off, come on take those steps. Now here is where it got weird, I start hearing ANOTHER buck in the woods grunting and close. I don't want to move much and screw it up but I also need to know what was grunting. So I sneak a slight head turn and glance at the other buck and he is decent 7 point or so. Probably a 2.5 yr old. As I look back at deer in fence row and he is pissed at the other buck now in the field. The deer lays back his ears, bristles the hair in his neck and turns to posture towards the intruder. At this point, I got no idea where the doe is that started all the drama cause I got 2 bucks to keep track of. As he moves closer to the intruder for a fight, he is working right to me... well at about 15 yards I let the rage fly. It was a quartering to me shot but I did not want to wait any longer and risk something going awry.
> 
> ...


Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Having a meh... season. Trying out the new ghost blind. Looking for me big or his fat cousin Charlotte. Looking forward to this warm front coming in .. Get these deer moving and beans harvested...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 797021
> 
> 
> We waited 4 hours on the wife's buck. I found where he had stopped 50 yards from where she had shot him after a 2 hour wait. Steady drops of blood and a couple pools so we waited 4 to follow any further. He headed straight down a large hill with steady blood after resuming the track. Found a bed and got real worried but we knew we didn't jump him because of the location and visibility. He stumbled another 50 yds from the bed and was stiff when we found him.
> ...


Congrats to your Wife! Great buck and smart on the recovery.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Almost too nice out here and the action is slow.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> I’m up and in. Where’d all the big boys go???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sounds like a conversation you and your lady might have.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Screw it. Wake up 3 am for work tomorrow. Come on give me something worth calling in for. In for the last hour. Git Er Done!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

8th buck since 2pm let him walk 7 yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations on some outstanding bucks. Just had a 5 pt cruise by. Of course he would get close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Skimmed through all 255 posts...Congratulations to all the successful hunters!

Sitting in the pop up back at home after a unproductive week on state land near Gladwin. Needed a few more steps out of doe last night, but it didn't happen...Great time with my buddies as always.

50 degrees with a south wind that is quieting down here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DougM (Dec 28, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Almost too nice out here and the action is slow.
> View attachment 797102


Not to far from ya graybeard, baldies are moving around.
& I Picked the wrong stand this morning


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

My face is red from wind burn and carbon. Time for a couple days off. Good luck fellas. I probably won't be back in a tree until Friday.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

rockafed said:


> Checking in from the CAAC swim meet. I had a fun and eventful morning sit in my tree stand in Eaton County. I was on stand well before light and saw a small buck and 2 does working the field. Eventually, they move on... As I am on stand about 10 am I can hear branches breaking in the woods, so I figure there has got to be a buck chasing in the woods. About 10 am here they come a nice buck chasing 2 doe. They go right under my stand and into the field. I grunt and try to get him to stop to no avail. Disappointed in him not stopping I ponder the odds of hunting later. I have passed many smaller bucks on this farm and have really been hoping for a mature deer. I know the rut is on and decide to sit it out a bit longer. I had to be at the swim meet at 1pm to watch my girls swim and to sell heat sheets.
> 
> So at 10.20 am I hear noise and look over my shoulder to see a buck chasing s doe into the fence row I was sitting in. I quickly grab the bow off the hanger and get pointed towards the nice buck standing in the fence row 30 yards away. I am waiting for him to take a few steps into the field...cross bow at the ready and safety off, come on take those steps. Now here is where it got weird, I start hearing ANOTHER buck in the woods grunting and close. I don't want to move much and screw it up but I also need to know what was grunting. So I sneak a slight head turn and glance at the other buck and he is decent 7 point or so. Probably a 2.5 yr old. As I look back at deer in fence row and he is pissed at the other buck now in the field. The deer lays back his ears, bristles the hair in his neck and turns to posture towards the intruder. At this point, I got no idea where the doe is that started all the drama cause I got 2 bucks to keep track of. As he moves closer to the intruder for a fight, he is working right to me... well at about 15 yards I let the rage fly. It was a quartering to me shot but I did not want to wait any longer and risk something going awry.
> 
> ...


That’s a very nice buck, and a good hunting story to go with it! Congrats!


----------

